# Silkies



## jeremyhenline (Mar 22, 2013)

. I have 2 black silkies and 3 white ones in their own coop "the fro coop" and been there going on 3 1/2 weeks and no eggs. I orginally got the white one from a lady in neiborhood along with silkie rooster. Well rooster went to new home cause he faught everything here even older bigger chickens. Well since then i havnt gotten the first egg. Is it necesarry unlike normal chickens that they need a roostercause he faught everything here even older bigger chickens. Well since then i havnt gotten the first egg. Is it necesarry unlike normal chickens that they need a rooster


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

No silkies do not need a rooster to lay eggs. How old are they ?


----------



## jeremyhenline (Mar 22, 2013)

No ages were given. Is there a specific age? Why would they start and stop?


----------



## jeremyhenline (Mar 22, 2013)

This is them


----------



## jeremyhenline (Mar 22, 2013)

In there new coop together


----------



## jeremyhenline (Mar 22, 2013)

Got one egg today from one of them!!!!!! Yay!!!!! Need more though. Has anyone ever had one stay inside as a pet?


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

jeremyhenline said:


> Got one egg today from one of them!!!!!! Yay!!!!! Need more though. Has anyone ever had one stay inside as a pet?


Not me, but there are a few folks here that do. Robopetz's famous Phoebe is one.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

My Silkie Edith is an inside pet but only because she has some issue and can not be outside unattended. She can not walk very well. The others pick on her and I am afraid they will kill her. She is a really good pet! She just needs a bath once a week and she loves being held!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

This is Edith!


----------



## jeremyhenline (Mar 22, 2013)

How do you bathe her?


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

One of my silkie babies has a tuft of fluff on her head and the other doesn't. Does this grow in and fill out or will they look different when they are older?


----------



## jeremyhenline (Mar 22, 2013)

To be honest i really dont know. I have a hen that actually looks like a rooster no fluff at all. Pretty sure shes a hen though, no spurs at all. Getting used to these girls is a trip. The black ones are the calmest birds ever and the white ones are super skiddish. This id the hen/rooster lol. Shes the one on left.


----------



## jeremyhenline (Mar 22, 2013)

I do know shes still a baby and thats her moma on left and her on right.


----------



## jeremyhenline (Mar 22, 2013)

jeremyhenline said:


> To be honest i really dont know. I have a hen that actually looks like a rooster no fluff at all. Pretty sure shes a hen though, no spurs at all. Getting used to these girls is a trip. The black ones are the calmest birds ever and the white ones are super skiddish. This id the hen/rooster lol. Shes the one on left.


On right lol!!!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I have two baby white ones and they are super skittish. I'm trying and trying with them but I'm wondering if its just going to be how they are.


----------



## jeremyhenline (Mar 22, 2013)

Only time will tell ive had white ones for bout month or so and between moving them twice and where they came from "no human interaction other than feeding them" there getting better. The black ones came from a family who spent time with them and they are and have been super great. Actually the black ones come to you and want picked up. Dont give up on them.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Yeah I'm doing one on one time with everyone (at least I think I am!) and spent a little extra time with each of them today. It's so much easier with the 2 week olds because they want our attention now and fight over us. I didn't think I'd ever experience jealousy in birds but the oldest are in a brooder they can see through and get very noisy and upset when they see us with the new babies!


----------



## jeremyhenline (Mar 22, 2013)

I started checking out my buddies house that came with a pretty decent coop and less than six months later i have 26 birds 8 still in brooder but they are full of love and affection and very addicting!! I wanna bring in the black silkies but kinda scared. They are as tame if not tamer than my schnoodle and peikanese dogs, lol.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

I fill a little tub in the sink and use baby shampoo. She is use to it, I think she kinda likes it too! Then I blow dry her almost all the way. She is my baby!


----------

